# Boris Christoff. What's your opinion of his singing?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love his recordings. 
What's your opinion?
Thanks


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Make that 2 of us.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I love the sound of his voice and he was certainly musical and could be expressive within a limited range. I think he is more one of those singers with a great voice, than a great singer. The slavic nature of his voice sometimes got in the way of linguistic authenticity in languages other than Russian (and presumably Bulgarian).

We are lucky that he was singing at the same time as and recordings of him exist with De los Angeles, Gobbi, Callas, Vickers, Barbieri, Corelli and Tebaldi.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I love the sound of his voice and he was certainly musical and could be expressive within a limited range. I think he is more one of those singers with a great voice, than a great singer. The slavic nature of his voice sometimes got in the way of linguistic authenticity in languages other than Russian (and presumably Bulgarian).
> 
> We are lucky that he was singing at the same time as and recordings of him exist with De los Angeles, Gobbi, Callas, Vickers, Barbieri, Corelli and Tebaldi.
> 
> N.


I love him in Slavic music, and sometimes in other rep when his Slavicness doesn't intrude. I always chuckle over his unique Gurnemanz in the "Callas Parsifal": quite obviously a Slav singing German opera in Italian. Nobody is better in Mussorgsky, opera or song. Why wouldn't you call him a great singer?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

His linguistics dont bother me at all. i only speak English, so what do i know 
I love his voice and interpretations.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't mind him, there were better basses at the time; Siepi, Neri, Hines, Reizen, Zaccaria, Modesti, Clabassi, but nowadays I'd be happy to have him.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

By coincidence I listened to him singing some Mussorgsky songs about a fortnight ago. I hadn't heard his voice for about 30 years, and though I've heard some of the more famous songs in concert since, it's music I hardly know at all.

What struck me was his forceful way of projecting. I don't like it, though I can see it's impressive. That being said I used to play the Don Carlo with Vickers in Covent Garden, and it was fine. I find Don Carlo a hard opera though, so I never really got into it. And I used to play the Boris often, there was a time when I loved that recording.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I like his voice, and he’s a wonderful physical actor.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I only know him from recordings, and I'm not really a fan. It's a unique sound, which I like, but he tends to chew the scenery too much for my taste. And I detest both of his self-aggrandizing recordings of Boris Godunov.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I find his Méphisto on the Cluytens *Faust *a bit hard to take. His French is absolutely ghastly, but his Philip was a justly famous interpretation. There's an absolutely wonderful early 1950s recording of Philip's big monologe in the _Les Introuvables du Chant Verdien _box set. It's not from the Santini recording, but conducted by Karajan with the Philharmonia. I also saw him as Philip towards the end of his career and it was still a mighty portrayal.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

I am very fond of Christoff. Special voice, very unique sound, very charismatic. A favorite recording is this live recording of Ernani. His voice is perfect for this role. For some roles you need Siepi's warm, sympathetic voice. For other roles Christoff's stern voice.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Hm... True Bulgarian


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I love him in Slavic music, and sometimes in other rep when his Slavicness doesn't intrude. I always chuckle over his unique Gurnemanz in the "Callas Parsifal": quite obviously a Slav singing German opera in Italian. Nobody is better in Mussorgsky, opera or song. Why wouldn't you call him a great singer?


It's not that I wouldn't call him a great singer, but that the quality of his voice was greater than the way he sang for me.

N.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Montarsolo said:


> I am very fond of Christoff. Special voice, very unique sound, very charismatic. A favorite recording is this live recording of Ernani. His voice is perfect for this role. For some roles, you need Siepi's warm, sympathetic voice. For other roles Christoff's stern voice.


Everyone in that cast was marvelous. Did Mitropoulos ever conduct anything in opera less than excellently?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

You got people I've never seen post to make comments


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I love Boris Christoff and would consider him a worthy candidate for any discussion of Basso GOAT! How wonderfully perplexing to read WKasimer speak of detesting his Boris when I put on the farewell and death scene in recent months and it brought tears. He and Gobbi matching up in Simon Boccanegra,is heady stuff to me. I am not a fan of Faust and I do not find his Mephisto attractive but it stays. Ghiaurov's Ella Giammai M'amo is my one for the ages but Christoff is right behind. I find him as vivid as any basso I can think of. Only Chaliapin competes and he is often too indulgent. Looove Christoff !!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

ScottK said:


> I love Boris Christoff and would consider him a worthy candidate for any discussion of Basso GOAT! How wonderfully perplexing to read WKasimer speak of detesting his Boris when I put on the farewell and death scene in recent months and it brought tears. He and Gobbi matching up in Simon Boccanegra,is heady stuff to me. I am not a fan of Faust and I do not find his Mephisto attractive but it stays. Ghiaurov's Ella Giammai M'amo is my one for the ages but Christoff is right behind. I find him as vivid as any basso I can think of. Only Chaliapin competes and he is often too indulgent. Looove Christoff !!!


Have you heard Christoff's early 1950s recording of _Ella giammai m'amo _with Karajan conducting? Truly wonderful from all concerned.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Have you heard Christoff's early 1950s recording of _Ella giammai m'amo _with Karajan conducting? Truly wonderful from all concerned.


There are not enough superlatives for this. It needs to be followed by a few minutes of silence.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

it’s 


Woodduck said:


> There are not enough superlatives for this. It needs to be followed by a few minutes of silence.





Tsaraslondon said:


> Have you heard Christoff's early 1950s recording of _Ella giammai m'amo _with Karajan conducting? Truly wonderful from all concerned.


It’s phenomenal! And I agree Karajan gets serious credit too but Christoff is just phenomenal. I really did not like either the first phrases nor the final phrases but that leaves about 98% of magnificence!


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Have you heard Christoff's early 1950s recording of _Ella giammai m'amo _with Karajan conducting? Truly wonderful from all concerned.


It's an excellent performance. Even side sounds like sighs and sobs (thanks for lack of gout groans) are forgivable.


----------

